# 20 Gallon Rimless



## Lolivier04 (2 mo ago)

20 Gallons Population :
2 Electric Blue Ram
6 Microrasboras galxie
8 Kubotai Rasboras
2 Scarlet Badis
6 Amano Shrimp

Hope you like it


----------



## Edsland (Nov 30, 2021)

Great looking tank


----------



## velaya (2 mo ago)

Hello, I find it really beautiful!

TweakBox Tutuapp


----------

